# Gamers wanted in South Florida



## Balok the Strange (Dec 29, 2006)

My third gaming group in a quarter century has expired, and I and my significant other are in need of players and GMs. We would really like to get a rotating schedule of games in place once a week. We don't even care what we play, really, so long as we play. There will be times where we might do a little playtesting on one or another of our larger projects, but most of the time it's gonna be all fun!

We are in Lake Worth, Florida, part of Palm Beach County (Home of the 2000 Presidential Debacle). You can contact me at balok_the_strange AT yahoo DOT com.


----------



## ash060 (Jan 11, 2007)

I am interested in playing again.  I mostly only play Dnd, but am possibly willing to try something different.  I have some experience DMing but not much (actually I done a bit I am just not very good). I live in WPB. Send me an e-mail at ash060@msn.com.


----------

